# Be aware!!! Christmas fingers has started



## dannler (28/10/14)

so last week Thursday the screen of my sony xperia z cracks, don't know how don't know when it just happened, so that day i went to go get quotes........R2500 to replace just the screen, not even the lcd, just the glass, i fell on my back, i went to PEP to buy a relatively cheap vodacom phone for R599, until i can get the xperia fixed,

yesterday i get a phone call that i can finally register my car on my name(don't get me started...had to do 3 roadworthy tests in which all 3 passed the test, its the licence department that always misplaced the papers then it expires and i have to do it over) so i get to the licence department stand in the queue and pay for the registration, then the cashier says i need to do a roadworthy again because the previous ones expired, damn was i angry, because they refused to give me my licence disc without those test papers, so i went out and did the test AGAIN, and finally got all the papers, with a sigh of relieve i walkout out of the office to my car while reading the papers, and accidentally bumped into a old man, i apologized and so did he, i get to my car and start feeling for my pockets to get my car keys.....wallet-check.....keys-check......and that's it!!!! wait a minute my phone and nemesis mod that i would have taken to spring and general for fire button springs is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the old bastard picked my pocket assassins creed style!!!
it happened so quick and flawlessly now i had to buy another R599 vodacom phone, in one week!!! and the new week just started,

so yea guys, don't think because people don't know what our vaping equipment is that they will leave it alone, its getting close to Christmas so people wants to get quick and free bucks, be aware guys!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

That's just so bad @dannler - seems like the X-mas tree has moved to License Dept & Home affairs - spend a couple of hours at the latter this afternoon and a friendly lady told me that she was pick pocketed while doing fingerprints; also mobile phone - eish?


----------



## dannler (28/10/14)

Yea dont get complacent guys!! Never say it wont happen to me, this is south africa,this is the reality!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tomcat (28/10/14)

@dannler so sorry to read about your gear, must say though I am kinda impressed by the "old bastard" going all assassassin's creed, you never think of our criminals as being skillful or sophisticated


----------



## Riaz (28/10/14)

Sorry to hear this @dannler

Yeah this time of the year one has to be extra vigilant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannler (28/10/14)

Well i guess at that age he should be sly, because if he gets caught he wont be able to outrun the victims


----------



## Genosmate (28/10/14)

Sorry about your loss,lets hope the mod fires when it's in their pocket or better still the battery leaks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dannler (28/10/14)

At least there was no battery in the mod, or a rda it was just the mod itself


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Shyte dude that one hell of a bad day. You really wouldn't have expected that of the old guy but clearly he took advantage of you being distracted. Thanks for the heads up and creating the awareness


----------



## Cat (10/12/14)

tomcat said:


> @dannler .... you never think of our criminals as being skillful or
> sophisticated



WhaaT?! You'd be surprised. Time and time again, they are smarter than the people whose houses they break into, some of them.


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

This crap is getting old now. this year alone 3 of my wife's phones got stolen twice out her hand bag once out her jacket pocket. Same shop same method. these guys are getting way to good at this. 

Sorry to hear @dannler


----------



## Cat (10/12/14)

Supermarket is ideal place, you don't pay so much attention to being bumped.
i was a bit surprised by Johan's story - in the licensing office doing fingerprints.


----------



## Daniel (10/12/14)

kudos to the old bastard (taking nothing away from your loss) , pick pocketing is a very old art (and I say this with disgust but it is an 'árt') 

the key here is awareness , of your surroundings , people around you , slight behavioural changes , body language .... best option I find usually keep my precious belongings in my hands if I can ... that way you always know. Least expecting pick pocket is the best ... Brazil is famous for their child pick pockets ... 

woman with handbags , if you with your lady always ensure she carries her bag between you and herself and keep the gap tight (always a good excuse to cop a feel ) , if lady is alone front carry better option .... my wife has a small keychain on her zipper attached to her pinky (the pinky has very good sensory feeling) that way she knows if someone tries the old zip and slip .... 

just a few things I picked up along my way  HTH ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Daniel said:


> kudos to the old bastard (taking nothing away from your loss) , pick pocketing is a very old art (and I say this with disgust but it is an 'árt')
> 
> the key here is awareness , of your surroundings , people around you , slight behavioural changes , body language .... best option I find usually keep my precious belongings in my hands if I can ... that way you always know. Least expecting pick pocket is the best ... Brazil is famous for their child pick pockets ...
> 
> ...



That why always make sure that my wife stays one my left. That helps keep my right bundle of bones free and unobstructed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

